# Which trailer do you like better???



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I see you live in Indiana. With that said, I would vote for the Sundowner or the Keiferbuilt. The stock trailer will be very cold in the winter and isn't much fun for the horses if it is raining or snowing. The last two horse trainer is steel, and will rust in a heartbeat if it gets the road salt on it. Also, the last trailer doesn't have a convenient tack area. I love the walk in tack / dressing area and would never get another trailer without one.

As far as quality, I don;t think you can go wrong with either Sundowner or Keifer. Both are good, reputable trailer companies. I know the Keifer is built in Iowa, so you may have better access to a dealer in case of repairs.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree with the above. I have a kieferbuilt and I love it. I bought it new in 03 and have really enjoyed it. It's all aluminium. A friend of mine has the sundowner and she has also had no issues with hers. I THINK hers has a metal frame though.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the Kieferbuilt. Thats what I want when I get one.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Of the pictures you posted, I think you knew which one was better as they were listed from an excellent trailer down to a rusty stock trailer. 

How many horses are you planning on generally trailering? what will be the distances? what breed/size of horse?

You have to look at a lot of things when choosing a trailer other than horse comfort. What will your towing vehicle be? what are you most comfortable hitching, BP/Gooseneck? 

Make sure you also look at the height of your trailer. Depending on what it is you are going to be mainly trailering, the height will have a huge effect.


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

I actually went and looked at the last one when we were looking for ours! It is a cute little trailer, and it's solid and well-maintained. We would have taken it had the trailer we bought not come along and been even better. =]

That said, if you can afford it, I'd go with the Sundowner, or the Kiefer, 'cuz those are my personal favorites that I really liked when I was out looking for our trailer.


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

FYI: Heart of Kentucky Trailer Sales, Shepherdsville, Ky
is where we bought ours. They were informational, and have a wide selection to look at online and in person. =]


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

SUNDOWNER!!  Its better then the others!! Or the Keifer but I like the Sundowner the best.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't really like the fully enclosed horse trailers. I think they are unneccesary for a horses comfortin the winter and can quickly become too hot in the summer. I prefer stock tailers. If I am hauling in the winter I put the saddle on before I leave or if I'm going a long ways I might throw a blanket on before starting out. In the summer they get plenty of airflow and if I need to reach in for some reason there is alot more access. When it is raining and you are going down the road the slipstream going past your trailer keeps most of the water or snow out and the horses still stay pretty dry.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It has a lot to do with what you plan on doing with the trailer. We used to have a small 2 horse that was open in the back and sides. Many of our club organized rides are on someones ranch down 20 miles of dirt roads. Open trailers are fine if you don't mind getting to where your going and having to worry about whether your horse has inhaled to much dust and then clean the layer of dust off the horses and saddles. 
The trailer we have now is enclosed. I much prefer that. If you plan on traveling on mostly paved roads, then a stock/open trailer is going to be much lighter weight and less costly. 
We have a small Sundowner that we have been very happy with. The interior is very horse health friendly. I like lots of padding around the horses on the walls and dividers and Sundowner is great at providing them.

This is a nice entry level horse trailer that looks like its in really good shape. The price is right too
http://www.horsetrailerworld.com/home/trailerdetail.asp?ID=237206


----------

